# Another Thing For Sight Shooters To Consider



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I know alot of us are striving to become better straight-ahead target shooters. By now if you're a sight-shooter like I am and you've been practicing alot you know all about anchor point and stance and all that. There's one other very important thing I've learned to pay attention to over just the last couple of days: the position of your head.
If you anchor on any part of your head or face the tilt of your head affects your whole shot. Often at the end of a long shooting session I would find my shots really going off. My routine when this started to happen has always been to stop, take a deep breath, look around at something else besides the target and then shoot again. It's always helped me get my accuracy back. I thought it was the change of focus and the mental reset but now I think it's because I put my stance back together, including holding my head up straight.
So decide what fits your style- head cocked like Tex Herriman or upright like Jim Harris or whatever and pay attention to that just like you do your anchor. Every little bit of consistency helps!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

When I anchor to the same spot, i turn my head until one band is directly on top of the other. Ensuring my head is in the same position every time.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Agree MJ, Every thing is important. I don't sight shoot and shoot with the forks straight up, with this style of shooting foot position is also very important. You must have your feet in line with your arms, a couple of inches open and it throws my shots off left or right. It is great when you can pick up on the little things that make a big difference. Dedicated practice and a drive for consistancy in everything you do shot to shot, starts to pay off. If I get tired now, I just stop shooting and take a break so as not to fall into a bad habit. Also follow through and staying steady after the shot is important. Thanks for starting this, very helpful to all of us trying to improve our shooting. Weather your shooting 10 shots or a 100 strive to make them all the same way.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J. Your persistence and practice techniques inspire me! I got out of work way to late to practice tonight


----------

